# Jobs in the Medical Marijuana Industry



## GreenMachine90 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok guys. right now i am about halfway through getting my associate's degree in the foundations of business and will be looking for a job while i attend school for my MBA. Once i obtain my degree i plan on moving west for employment. i was just wondering if anyone here can tell me if the medical marijuana industry has jobs pertaining to the business aspect that i can find. Also, if not in that industry what part of California is great for a young inspiring businessman?


----------

